# modifying a gun safe



## shotlady

i bought the stack on 8gun safe for 129.00. DOJ approved

i modified it to hold 12 guns

4 rifles with scopes

and 8 hand guns.
(stickers pink - i put "i ride like a girl" on all my motorcycles to keep the guys from riding my stuff.
my trailer is pink and black too)

Anthony did this to his too but put in a rather cool lighting system and dehumidifier, which ill get this or next weekend.










Im not done yet, but with a drill and shelf pegs it took me about 50 minutes to get this far.










Ill also add another shelf to the top and can do 2 more pistols.

a little bit of ammo will be stacked bottom right

Ill put pink felt on and under the shelves

and cut the corners so i dont get scratched.










also put 4 toggle bolts in the wall

and did three additional bolts in the stud

2 in the cement


----------



## AquaHull

Nice ideas, I'm in the market for at least a cabinet myself to be PC


----------



## shotlady

ya, i just had the stacked over there somewhere and couple leaned right there system going on.
its a light duty cabinet i know, but it slows it down some.
my apt is wired alarm anyway with zones

and it also helps that the cat is shady as **** too.


----------



## SSGT

WOW Looks GREAT Shotlady!...You did a great job!

Like the personalized pink stuff!

YOU DA GIRL!

SSGT

I need to pick up another gun safe here as well!


----------



## Smitty901

Good work


----------



## shotlady

just an idea of the fit..

and ill put pink felt on all the shelves

after i cut the corners of the shelves










and do another shelf a cross the top

the 2 across the top can hold 2 pistols each


----------



## shotlady

i sure am glad you like my bob villa/gi jane project-


----------



## GTGallop

Looks Great! I have the same model but in green. I need to do the same thing.

I would caution you on one thing though - that is a gun locker, not a safe. Anyone with a crowbar and 5 minutes can be into that thing with ease. I mainly have mine for liability. I keep guns locked inside of it and I keep trigger locks on the guns. Then the ammo gets locked elsewhere. That way if any of my daughters friends decides to go play with the guns they really have to intentionally get to the guns before the are lethal. She knows better and she doesn't pick friends that would to that - but you never know. One day it could happen.


----------



## inceptor

Is that one of those evil black rifles I see there? ::rambo::


----------



## shotlady

GTGallop said:


> Looks Great! I have the same model but in green. I need to do the same thing.
> 
> I would caution you on one thing though - that is a gun locker, not a safe. Anyone with a crowbar and 5 minutes can be into that thing with ease. I mainly have mine for liability. I keep guns locked inside of it and I keep trigger locks on the guns. Then the ammo gets locked elsewhere. That way if any of my daughters friends decides to go play with the guns they really have to intentionally get to the guns before the are lethal. She knows better and she doesn't pick friends that would to that - but you never know. One day it could happen.


me too, i have all my shit insured and this allows my insurance and liability insurance to be 1/2 off. and hell its much better than my cases stacked overthere somewhere.
i can nail you at 45ft 1.3 seconds 2shots grouped to the size of business card .five minutes is fine.

and yes, inceptor, i sure do like them evil black guns.i may know where more are at


----------



## jandor123

That is so cool.

I'm not sure if im behind the game, I do not have a gun safe. I got no kids and have most of my weapons placed around the homestead. They are easy to access for me, but someone cant just wander around and find them.
All my other stuff, ammo, etc is in a locked one car garage/shop, where i keep my Harley and bugout stuff.
Guess i never really needed a safe?


----------



## shotlady

well me neither, i had/have my stuff all over the house. its just me here, the boys are grown and gone. no visitors.
if you wandered around youd find a few.but do consider seeing one as yer warning. but again i rarely have visitors. i like my house clean and private.
my visitors tend to bring more than i have, so theft is never a worry. lol

im generally against this, cause if there is a theft i kinda feel like this rounds them up and gift wraps them


----------



## jandor123

shotlady said:


> well me neither, i had/have my stuff all over the house. its just me here, the boys are grown and gone. no visitors.
> if you wandered around youd find a few.but do consider seeing one as yer warning. but again i rarely have visitors. i like my house clean and private.
> my visitors tend to bring more than i have, so theft is never a worry. lol
> 
> im generally against this, cause if there is a theft i kinda feel like this rounds them up and gift wraps them


How much does a safe weigh? I mean, could two or three guys just carry it away?
I have seen them at gun shows and they look really heavy.
Was a cut in insurance that main reason you got one?


----------



## shotlady

naw just didnt want my shit to hurt some one unless i was the one putting the hurting on.
my boy is coming home from the war, i dont know his condition its best i keep shit not just a round the house during his visits until i can see that hes going to be okay.... after a few months i shall present him with his remington 870 express and xd 45. i have a coupla reasons. we also locked up my other boys shit. changed all the locks, rooms now locked and closets locked,& put in alarm systems, put in locked cabinets ect... just a precaution. for now. its the responsible thing to do.
the insurance is a bonus.
safes are super heavy and start at about 499.00 3-5oo lbs i guess.

this one is bolted to the wall with 4 toggle bolts, 3 more bolts in the stud and 2 in the cemment.


----------



## GTGallop

Are the shelves adjustable?


----------



## SSGT

Ya know an AK would look fantastic next to the black rifle there!


:grin:


----------



## yzingerr

I had to do my own dehumidifier and lighting too.
Home depot had these really cool hampton bay led "pucks".
They are nearly flat, and came in a three pack.
I mounted one on the ceiling and two underneath the first shelf.
They light up the whole safe.

De-humidification.....cant beat a goldenrod or equivalent!


----------



## yzingerr

BTW, I made my own shelves too. I welded up square plates to square tubing and made two tiers. I built them to be removeable and out of steel 'cause they hold all of my ammo.
The safe is bolted to the wall and floor joists too.
It weights over 200lbs, so if they want it...they'll have to work for it!


----------



## shotlady

GTGallop said:


> Are the shelves adjustable?


no, i just wanna lay the pistols in there!


----------



## shotlady

SSGT said:


> Ya know an AK would look fantastic next to the black rifle there!
> 
> :grin:


i know


----------



## shotlady

yzingerr said:


> I had to do my own dehumidifier and lighting too.
> Home depot had these really cool hampton bay led "pucks".
> They are nearly flat, and came in a three pack.
> I mounted one on the ceiling and two underneath the first shelf.
> They light up the whole safe.
> 
> De-humidification.....cant beat a goldenrod or equivalent!


i got the little pucks too. seemed to be space energy efficient and are move about as they are on magnents! yay!


----------



## shotlady

i went ahead and put carpet on mine instead of felt.

just in case it gets CLP or powder on it... i couldnt sleep thinking about stains.

i still need to put in top shelve which i also carpeted and put in the battery tap lights. seems im almost done. and its time for my nap.

i wont do trigger locks today.or tomorrow. prolly not next week either


----------



## SSGT

Hey Shotlady....What would you suggest here? LOL!

Why YES that is a Ma Deuce on the right!...Nothing in the world says "FU" like a BELT FED .50!

Not my guns...I have "more" This guy has a pretty good start though!

SSGT


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Nice job on the gun safe, it looks sweet. And I got to tell ya thats just hysterical about the "Ride like a girl" sticker. I just about sprayed my iced tea all over the computer screen when I read that! That definitely qualifies you for the laugh of the week, thanks!!!


----------



## 9UC

Very nice job on the gun safe. The multi bolting to the wall and floor will help against easy theft. Think I will take your idea on the wall studs and add to rear and side wall on mine. I've got a Liberty Safe/cabinet about that size but because I store the five 30 cal ammo cans that holds my to go ammo with the loaded mags for each caliber and four more for the more expensive JHP self defense rounds. I also store my to go documents Just did some rearrangement, and I may be able to add another shelf. Have your checked the wire pistol rack you might be able to make some additional space by using them.


----------



## shotlady

SSGT said:


> View attachment 1284
> Hey Shotlady....What would you suggest here? LOL!
> 
> Why YES that is a Ma Deuce on the right!...Nothing in the world says "FU" like a BELT FED .50!
> 
> Not my guns...I have "more" This guy has a pretty good start though!
> 
> SSGT


 i would suggest inviting me to stay a coupla yrs so i can shoot and clean them all, maybe talk dirty to a few!


----------



## Irish

inceptor said:


> Is that one of those evil black rifles I see there? ::rambo::


Thats funny


----------



## shotlady

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Nice job on the gun safe, it looks sweet. And I got to tell ya thats just hysterical about the "Ride like a girl" sticker. I just about sprayed my iced tea all over the computer screen when I read that! That definitely qualifies you for the laugh of the week, thanks!!!


 ya i put this on all my scoots. the guys- my friends- love to ride my bikes, drive my truck and trailer and well, i figure i could at least make them feel funny. doesnt slow any one of them down. even riding my stuff through the pits! i ordered more shotlady stickers from hottierockstar

.









during my surgeries i couldnt throw a leg over so i bought a scoot. the vino 125. its a crowd pleaser!










yammy exciter 1982 250
this is the only bike i never put a sticker on. i was picking it upafter having it restored 250. i got to help with it.


----------



## shotlady

SSGT said:


> Ya know an AK would look fantastic next to the black rifle there!
> 
> :grin:


point well taken! i have added this beauty to my collection.
1951 russian sks all serial #s match. its absolutely beautiful and shoots like a dream.


----------



## inceptor

Looks good. Glad to see you around too :grin:


----------



## shotlady

thanks i have ben out horsing around with my older son and doing things, blue star momming and executive council for a nat prop management professional organization... and then dispodency in general. to be honest i didnt want to be here to read about nadja passing. i would have been on sad overload!
i go to front sight rifle next week! ill post the photos and a story of the course. i will be doing the 4 day practicle rifle course. i hope i pass because i dont want to cry in front of anyone.


----------



## Montana Rancher

SSGT said:


> View attachment 1284
> Hey Shotlady....What would you suggest here? LOL!
> 
> Why YES that is a Ma Deuce on the right!...Nothing in the world says "FU" like a BELT FED .50!
> 
> Not my guns...I have "more" This guy has a pretty good start though!
> 
> SSGT


Haha Staff Sargent, that is really cool picture. When I was in M1's the commander's weapon station was a Ma Deuce though it was a really crappy setup for firing it, a little crank knob and then you pull it to fire.

Anyway back on the subject, if you want a real gun "SAFE" you should buy something with a 1/4" plate door. Most of the gun safes out there measure the steel in guages now, like 12 gage door is 1/10 of an inch thick. This will not keep out anyone for very long, here is a prime example:

Cabela's: Cabela's Woodsman Series Gun Safe by Liberty

The brand doesn't matter but make sure you get a solid plate door and you will probably thwart most thieves. Here is a video of people breaking into safes:

Liberty Safes - Videos -

The only lesson here is, notice they are laying on the ground. ALWAYS bolt your safes down always always always.

The weak spot on a good safe with a 1/4" door is the sides and back, but if they are bolted down it helps a lot. Most thieves don't bring a cutting torch to the party and with a lot of work any safe can be cracked, but the longer it takes the more likely they are to quit.

Anyway its always sexy to see a girl excited about her guns, bikes and safes. You are way ahead of the curve.


----------



## inceptor

shotlady said:


> i go to front sight rifle next week! ill post the photos and a story of the course. i will be doing the 4 day practicle rifle course. i hope i pass because i dont want to cry in front of anyone.


You'll do just fine. And have a good time while your at it. I do expect to hear about it though.


----------



## shotlady

thanks montana rancher. i dont want a real safe at this time. i have my three cabinets and im groovey. and when my sons deploy i add their guns and safes.
and i want to move.
i do love mah guns and all the training i do. i enjoy teaching basic handgun classes on wed and thurs nights too.

inceptor, this will be my second trip to fs, first one was for handguns. it was great! im not as fluent with my ar so this will be a great course for me.


----------



## Montana Rancher

shotlady said:


> thanks montana rancher. i dont want a real safe at this time. i have my three cabinets and im groovey. and when my sons deploy i add their guns and safes.
> and i want to move.
> i do love mah guns and all the training i do. i enjoy teaching basic handgun classes on wed and thurs nights too.
> 
> inceptor, this will be my second trip to fs, first one was for handguns. it was great! im not as fluent with my ar so this will be a great course for me.


Just make sure you bolt it down.

How to Install Cement Anchors - Concrete Fasteners.com

Its not hard and if you don't have a roto hammer you can rent one for cheap for a half a day.


----------



## shotlady

im bolted down and to the wall alright. one thing i wont do is package something up nicely for theives. anyone wanting something of mine will need to work for it. just like i did to get it  lol thanks for your tips!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

When it comes to home safes I believe the most important factor is how hard you make it for them to get it out of the house. The steel thickness doesn't make much difference, once someone gets it into their garage a small plasma torch will open it up in a minute or two. So many safes come on a steel skid and people leave the skid on to keep it off the floor but that also makes it easy for someone to get a hydraulic dolly under it.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Holy cow, I just realized you were in LA, you still there? Not a good place to be.


----------



## Montana Rancher

rickkyw1720pf said:


> When it comes to home safes I believe the most important factor is how hard you make it for them to get it out of the house. The steel thickness doesn't make much difference, once someone gets it into their garage a small plasma torch will open it up in a minute or two. So many safes come on a steel skid and people leave the skid on to keep it off the floor but that also makes it easy for someone to get a hydraulic dolly under it.


You know I love you bud...

Like I said earlier .... BOLT THE BASTARD DOWN

But a plasma torch on site 1. isn't in the normal bag of tricks for a thief and 2. on a real safe you can't just cut off the hinges and get in. The bolts on the doors go all the way around and so you need to basically cut out the entire door frame which takes time and usually burns up the items inside. That means if they cannot brute force the safe open it will not be worth cutting it open.

But on a cheap safe i.e. $1200 or less here is the result:






If you have 20 firearms in your safe that is a reasonable investment of say 10,000. Why spend $1200 and think OMG they are safe where a $2400 investment will make them VERY safe.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Montana Rancher said:


> You know I love you bud...
> 
> Like I said earlier .... BOLT THE BASTARD DOWN
> 
> But a plasma torch on site 1. isn't in the normal bag of tricks for a thief and 2. on a real safe you can't just cut off the hinges and get in. The bolts on the doors go all the way around and so you need to basically cut out the entire door frame which takes time and usually burns up the items inside. That means if they cannot brute force the safe open it will not be worth cutting it open.
> 
> But on a cheap safe i.e. $1200 or less here is the result:
> 
> If you have 20 firearms in your safe that is a reasonable investment of say 10,000. Why spend $1200 and think OMG they are safe where a $2400 investment will make them VERY safe.


A decent safe has dead bolts all the way around it and would not be easy to pry open, I have worked with steel and used several plasma torches and since safes have one or two layers of plaster board inside it wouldn't damage what was inside. But you are definitely right about bolting it down. The dirty little secrete about safes is that there are not a lot of companies that are making them just different companies putting their label on them. There is a layout that a lock smith can lay over the door and drill holes in certain places and open it with out the back up device in them slamming shut. Home plasma torches are fairly new on the scene. 
[video=metacafe;894204/wow_cutting_metal_like_butter_crazy_experiment_pla]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/894204/wow_cutting_metal_like_butter_crazy_experiment_pla sm/[/video]

EDIT: you wouldn't go through the door you would cut the side out, my Miller plasma torch is rated to cut up to an inch and a quarter and will cut 1/8" (much thicker than most safes) at 160 inches a minute. The torch in the video is a very small unit. So just make sure they can't get it out of the house. Luckily a plasma torch requires an air compressor and 220 volts and is fairly heavy so they won't be bring one with them. Now a cut off saw is another matter except for the noise.


----------



## JPARIZ

OK I admit it, I'm impressed. Also surprised how good the pink looks on black. You could have used pink on the shelves with a clear vinyl (like convertible top window) over it to prevent stains but the carpet looks good too.
The only bad thing is that your design & workmanship embarrassed me to the point where I need to remodel the inside of my Coke machine / gun cabinet. I wasted a ton of real estate and could likely double or triple the capacity if properly designed. I just got my a** whooped by a girl! If you don't tell anyone, It would be awesome if you gave me some suggestions on improving mine.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

If you have a safe I suggest that you have some silica gel inside to take care of the moisture and another thing I like to do if the safe is in the basement or a place that can get damp is get a piece of steel and and sand it down to the bare metal and leave it in the safe. Then when ever you look in your safe and see that no rust is forming on the bare steel then your guns are probably ok also.
900 Gram Silica Gel for 66 Cubic Feet - Amazon.com


----------



## JPARIZ

I'm reasonably talented when it comes to fabricating stuff out of metal provided I have the design in my head before I start. I knew I had a problem with my Coke machine in the interior design department so all I did was make a temporary shelf and add a holder with slots for the rifle barrels. Both made of plywood. The intent was someday replace them with steel. On the part that holds the barrels I intended to coat it with "Plasti-Dip" which is a rubber stuff like on handles for pliers & wire cutters. It's neat stuff and would prevent scratches & look professional.
It's the design or layout that I'm having trouble with.
The Coke machine is much stronger than it looks. It would take some time to get into and it's not going to happen with conventional hand tools. The reason I chose it for a cabinet / safe was because it didn't look like one and "might" be overlooked. The bottom 1/3 is perfect for ammo storage. A safe, within a safe. 
In the hopes there are some designers out there here's the dimensions for the top, gun storage area.... 4 ft tall x 3 ft wide and 18" deep.
The bottom is divided by moveable a shelf. 30 inches tall x 3 ft wide x 18" deep.
It weighs about 12 tons and is bolted to the wall. Even if it could be carried out, it won't fit through the door. 
It is possible to fabricate a rack of some sort that slides out on tracks like a drawer or even hinges like a door so there are multiple layers of rows. 
Another example of having input from others. I'm not much of a design engineer but I might get it right the first time if I get some solid advice. Look what the OP accomplished by herself!
If I ever get it finished I'll post photos & drawings so someone else can make use of it too.
BTW old vending machines are really inexpensive! Well built and insulated. Rubber gaskets on the door etc.. Mine was working and it was still cheap.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

JPARIZ
That's the whole ideal make it as hard to break into with conventional tools as possible and even harder to remove. Once removed it doesn't matter how good of a safe you have they will get into it.


----------



## Smitty901

You are to well organized . I tend to just stuff them in.


----------



## shotlady

i have silica gel in all my ammo stores and in my gun cabinets. i did get a small dehumidifier. i do need to raise the shelf that goes across. im about 1.5 inches short to put this and my shotgun in nicely. but i put the sks in a sock so it doesnt get scratched up its a damn shame it will eventually get scratched i know it, i plan to use the hell out of it. 
this mod will be easy to do, the plastick shelf i did with plastic adhesive shelve holders! the pisotol shelves are removeable but i drilled thier holes and stuck in some brass shelf holders!
hell the wood divider isnt wood, its plastic. to make it easier for me to cut, drill work with.

id love to take the credit for brain storming this, but my son did something similar to his, but he did his shelves and lighting system all fancy with padded leather interior. after i saw his, i got busy on mine.


----------



## JPARIZ

shotlady said:


> i have silica gel in all my ammo stores and in my gun cabinets. i did get a small dehumidifier. i do need to raise the shelf that goes across. im about 1.5 inches short to put this and my shotgun in nicely. but i put the sks in a sock so it doesnt get scratched up its a damn shame it will eventually get scratched i know it, i plan to use the hell out of it.
> this mod will be easy to do, the plastick shelf i did with plastic adhesive shelve holders! the pisotol shelves are removeable but i drilled thier holes and stuck in some brass shelf holders!
> hell the wood divider isnt wood, its plastic. to make it easier for me to cut, drill work with.
> 
> id love to take the credit for brain storming this, but my son did something similar to his, but he did his shelves and lighting system all fancy with padded leather interior. after i saw his, i got busy on mine.


When you get to the point where you can't stand the scratches anymore buff them out & refinish with "Gun Kote". I love the stuff!
Ohhh that changes things... If you can't take the credit, I take back my a** whoopin comment earlier.


----------



## shotlady

i did this myself, and id the spacing and thought of the shelving and what to do all by myself. my sons is very different than mine. but the thought to modify the cabinet isnt an original thought. hows that. his is very differnt than mine. lol


----------



## inceptor

JPARIZ said:


> If you can't take the credit, I take back my a** whoopin comment earlier.


Me thinks the a** whoopin is still on. :grin:


----------



## shotlady

all in favor say "aye"


----------



## JPARIZ

"Aye" damnit! There was a time when I really liked her. Now... not so much. My a** hurts.


----------



## JPARIZ

Please excuse any typos, I can't sit right now. Anyway I was thinking more about the layout of mine... since I haven't had any help yet  and thought the handguns should be either mounted on the inside of the door or in little "mail slots". Similar to Shotlady's but vertical so they take up less space and maybe whoop her back. ;-)


----------



## shotlady

be sure and post up pictures!!


----------



## inceptor

A couple of things to consider

This link may not work but I will try anyhow. Cabela's is 19.99
Cabela's: Hyskore® Modular 3-Gun Pistol Rack

Here is a good variety.
Quality Rotary Gun Racks, quality Pistol Racks - gun racks, pistol racks, handgun rakcs, rifle racks, rotary gun racks

Now for the door:
Gun Safe Door Organizers & Storage Panels - On Sale, Ships Today!

Now there are a ton of products like these but I chose the links here strictly for the pictures.


----------



## Deebo

interceptor, the links work, thanks, If this works, Ill build you one for free...
Everybody else, I'm 100% sure I can produce the wooden ones in the second link, for half of the price they are selling them for. I love woodworking, and if you guys/ LADIES want something like those shelves built, I will do it for you, then send pics, I am not trying to gaoge anyone, but i feel certain I can make those shelves just as pretty, for half price...Just a thought, Im always thinkiign.......I thkini....


----------



## JPARIZ

inceptor said:


> A couple of things to consider
> 
> This link may not work but I will try anyhow. Cabela's is 19.99
> Cabela's: Hyskore® Modular 3-Gun Pistol Rack
> 
> Here is a good variety.
> Quality Rotary Gun Racks, quality Pistol Racks - gun racks, pistol racks, handgun rakcs, rifle racks, rotary gun racks
> 
> Now for the door:
> Gun Safe Door Organizers & Storage Panels - On Sale, Ships Today!
> 
> Now there are a ton of products like these but I chose the links here strictly for the pictures.


Perfect! That's the kinda help I needed. 
Along with a pillow to sit on. ;-)


----------

